
Ask HN: How to deal with a domain impersonating my company, stealing accounts - metachris
Let&#x27;s say I&#x27;ve got a company with the name and domain great-software.com, and someone started running a scam domain called greatsoftware.tech. This website tries to trick users into providing their account details and stealing their funds. The scam domain is registered with a Russian domain registrar.<p>Have should I go about this, and what options do I have?<p>Thanks a lot.
======
aurizon
Warn your existing accounts, give the usual cautions against social
engineering phishing attacks to gain their credentials. If accounts are
valuable, give each an account USB U2F security key, if capable of that kind
of security. Adds $10 to your costs, but might be cheaper. Or you can use an
Android or Apple security App, like gmail does. Might aggravate clients. It is
a balance.

U2F sells here

[https://www.amazon.com/HyperFido-K5-FIDO-U2F-Security/dp/B00...](https://www.amazon.com/HyperFido-K5-FIDO-U2F-Security/dp/B00WIX4JMC/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1512037601&sr=8-9&keywords=U2F+security+key)

